# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم السونى إريكسون سوفت ويير(Sony Software) مساعدة :  k770i

## moussa010

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته . 
هاتف k770i  اردت فك شفرته حدث خطأ مني فمات والىن يعطي البيانات المرفقة 
ان امكن طريقة اصلاح مع ارفقاق الملف او الفلاشة على بوكس السيتول .  ChipID:9900,EMP protocol:0301
Speed:115200
FLASH ID: 2019
OTP: LOCKED:1 CID:51 PAF:1 IMEI:35617902530152 CERT:N/A
FLASH CID:49 COLOR:BROWN
no ack during gdfs_readvar !
SCRC READ FAILURE
Elapsed: 8 secs.

----------


## moussa010

هاتف آخر ... اريد فك شفرته w300i  على بوكس السيتول ... 
ماهي الطريقة مع العلم اني اعمل على الاصدار القديم v1.01   
وهذه معلومات الهاتف ... 
PHONE STATE: "RETAIL"
FLASH CID: 0049
Speed:115200
FLASH ID: 897E
OTP: LOCKED:1 CID:49 PAF:1 IMEI:************ CERT:RED
FLASH CID:49 COLOR:RED 
Model (from GDFS):W300i
Brand:ORANGE F
MAPP CXC article: R9A036      prgCXC1123265_ORANGE_JE
MAPP CXC version: R9A036
Language Package: ORANGE_GEN
CDA article: CDA102499/41
CDA version: R11A
Default article: cxc1123203
Default version: R9A036
PROVIDER: MULTIPLE
Network LOCKED 
USERCODE:0000 
RESTORATION FILE PRESENT FOR DETECTED FIRMWARE

----------

